# Supercharger for $179?



## mark_m5 (Sep 16, 2006)

http://www.superchargertuning.com/pages_contents/show/id/18

It's basically an electric fan that spools up to 20k RPM... in place of your stock air cleaner.

Should I get 2 for my M5?



> Our electric supercharger is designed for enthusiasts looking for additional power but are not ready to buy an expensive turbo kit or supercharger kit which can void their vehicles warranty, cost upwards of $5000 and require additional maintenance. These things you do not need to worry about with our charger system. It may require small modifications to mount the charger on your air intake line, but it can always be reversed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems like I could save $70K over the cost of a DINAN S3 



> The GTE electric supercharger is not your average boat blower or fan you may have seen others sell. It uses high grade, high speed motor structures designed and tested in Germany and Japan for the ultimate air pressure. The motor spins to over 20,000 rpm within a few milliseconds. All necessary parts are included to install on any air intake setup. Our kits are designed to efficiently and safely for air into your engine. The supercharger activates only when your floor the vehicle. The reason is the charger is designed to operate for no longer than 1 minute continuously because of its high velocity. This is not a problem, because if you ran your vehicle for 1 minute floored, you would be running over 200MPH.
> Install on vehicles such as:
> *· Vehicle with Factory Air Box*
> *· Vehicle with aftermarket air intake setups*
> ...


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

mark_m5 said:


> http://www.superchargertuning.com/pages_contents/show/id/18
> 
> It's basically an electric fan that spools up to 20k RPM... in place of your stock air cleaner.
> 
> Should I get 2 for my M5?


That is AWESOME!!:thumbup: Please get it and let us know.

Thnx


----------



## mark_m5 (Sep 16, 2006)

beewang said:


> That is AWESOME!!:thumbup: Please get it and let us know.
> 
> Thnx


:rofl:

I'm thinking maybe I could get a little computer fan from Fry's instead, and save $150... :thumbup:

I showed this to my mechanic and we got a good laugh out of it.

When the fan's not running, it'll act like having a potato stuck in the intake. It has 2 positions: ON,OFF. So it's not variable to adjust to RPM like a "real" S/C. It'll lean out your motor until the computer compensates. And you can't run it for extended periods of time or it'll overheat (per their video)

I think I'll let someone else be the guinea pig and see what happens... :eeps:


----------



## llHERMESll (Feb 18, 2012)

I have spent a lot of my life turbocharging cars, trucks, planes, and boats. This is junk and will do nothing except for cause you problems.


----------



## mark_m5 (Sep 16, 2006)

Understood Hermes


----------



## justinnum1 (Nov 22, 2011)

You get what you pay for...


----------



## e30ultimate (Apr 4, 2012)

really......


----------



## cpatti (Oct 16, 2012)

looking to turbo or supercharge my 98 m3 which is the better of the two for the motor.


----------



## SonicBoom (Apr 10, 2012)

Good god. Those things are still around? I thought they died along with fart cans.


----------



## Microtesties (Oct 24, 2012)

These are almost as big of a scam as the "performance chips" that you splice into your MAF sensor wires.


----------



## ahmadr (Mar 5, 2011)

This is a joke of a scam.

For starters, compressing lots of air, requires lots and lots of energy. We're speaking about several HP at the very least, which at 12V would mean hundreds of amps. The power required to compress all that air can't possibly be obtained through those wires.

This is an example of a real electric supercharger:

http://autospeed.com.au/cms/title_Is-This-Your-Electric-Supercharger/A_112129/article.html

Note that it requires 350 amps, i.e. 4.2 KW. And that's for a mild 6psi boost on a small 1.2l engine.

BTW, Google is also your friend

http://google.com/search?q=electric+supercharger+scam


----------



## ahmadr (Mar 5, 2011)

justinnum1 said:


> You get what you pay for...


Not in this case!


----------



## Dannykazzy (Oct 28, 2012)

My brother being a stubborn individual bought this for his car and the worst 200 bucks he spend the biggest shut you can get rather put gas in for 200 bucks


----------



## mark_m5 (Sep 16, 2006)

Dannykazzy said:


> My brother being a stubborn individual bought this for his car and the worst 200 bucks he spend the biggest shut you can get rather put gas in for 200 bucks


:rofl:

Well, at least he did a public service for us by proving it didn't work!


----------



## SuperTerp (Dec 29, 2010)

Does anyone have the install guide I just got mine and am trying to figure out how to remove these crappy twin turbos. This should be a real upgrade compared to the twins.


----------



## damnboy37 (Mar 29, 2013)

You want cheap power mod? Get a m50 manifold


----------



## TheBlackGT (Mar 5, 2013)

_


----------



## theta (Apr 13, 2013)

I always love seeing these things on eBay. The insane part is that people actually buy them (and then use them)... Poor saps...


----------



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

Don't think so buddy. A real supercharger should look like this:










or this:










or these:


----------



## JM35 (Sep 27, 2013)

When it comes to cars and modifications, you truly get what you pay for. If this were as effective as a Dinan, everbody would be running it. 

If i have any advice, do it right the first time; theres no such thing as cheap power.


----------

